# Povetkin apperantly tested positive for Meldonium



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Check Dan Rafael's twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731165069405392898


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

:rofl and people were saying this guy wasnt using illegal substances

The new roided up Povetkin is a beast, wonder if the fight will still go on


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn why did Povetkin think he could beat the test with that shit?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> :rofl and people were saying this guy wasnt using illegal substances
> 
> The new roided up Povetkin is a beast, wonder if the fight will still go on





Sweethome_Bama said:


> Damn why did Povetkin think he could beat the test with that shit?


It's Meldonium, figuratively every Russian is on it.
And it's only been recently made illegal, though 5 months is quite some time to learn.

Russians just aren't very quick people


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Goddammit. Was looking forward to that fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

dyna said:


> It's Meldonium, figuratively every Russian is on it.
> And it's only been recently made illegal, though 5 months is quite some time to learn.
> 
> Russians just aren't very quick people


He signed up for VADA and he and everyone knew it was now a banned substance and people were checking for it specifically.
Makes no sense.

Now he is going to probably be banned, have to pay Wilder and his team back training expenses and costs associated with loss purse, might owe the Russian promoter money due to lost revenue as well.

Damn shame.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

fuck off :-(I was really looking forward to this fight


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe it's a false rumour started by a troll. (best case)
Or maybe Wilder won't cancel the fight.

If Wilder doesn't cancel the fight, then win or lose I give him a lot of credit.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I don't doubt Wilder would be dumb/desperate/"G" (depending on your perspective) to go ahead with the fight, but the issue is Povetkin won't be able to get licensed.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Hope it's not true


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> I don't doubt Wilder would be dumb/desperate/"G" (depending on your perspective) to go ahead with the fight, but the issue is Povetkin won't be able to get licensed.


Yep if he is positive just on GP alone he doesn't get a fight.
And Povetkin will be banned and won't be able to fight anyway.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Thought athlethes new how to cycle by now, lot of Russians getting caught lately, not just in baxing


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> I don't doubt Wilder would be dumb/desperate/"G" (depending on your perspective) to go ahead with the fight, but the issue is Povetkin won't be able to get licensed.


C'mon, this is boxing. In Russia. If Wilder is still willing they'll find a way


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wilder should fuck Povetkin off and if they do want to fight make it happen in the US.


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

I feel for wilder. It must be wank, all that training and building up to the fight for some cunt to be caught out a week out. I wonder if they can find a replacement this close?


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

There is no scientific evidence that meldonium enhances performance. Its supposed to be like creatine, they need to go on with the fight and stop being biches. Let Wilder drink a gallon of that shit to level the playing field, just dont cancel the fight!


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

It did say somewhere that it takes months for it to get out of the system so maybe he stopped taking it but it's just been lingering. Wishful thinking in that I was really looking forward to this fight.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Boxing never fails to disappoint.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Muff said:


> It did say somewhere that it takes months for it to get out of the system so maybe he stopped taking it but it's just been lingering. Wishful thinking in that I was really looking forward to this fight.


Same shit Sharapova was one.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

dyna said:


> Maybe it's a false rumour started by a troll. (best case)
> Or maybe Wilder won't cancel the fight.
> 
> If Wilder doesn't cancel the fight, then win or lose I give him a lot of credit.


Fat Dan's sources are usually accurate.

I doubt it'll be Wilder's decision to make. WBC wouldn't allow it.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Same shit Sharapova was one.


Yeah I saw that. I didn't keep up with her story though so I don't know what to expect with this.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Muff said:


> Yeah I saw that. I didn't keep up with her story though so I don't know what to expect with this.


She lost her endorsements and was suspended.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Gully Foyle said:


> She lost her endorsements and was suspended.


That sucks. Her yelling was fucking annoying anyway.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

dyna said:


> It's Meldonium, figuratively every Russian is on it.
> And it's only been recently made illegal, though 5 months is quite some time to learn.
> 
> Russians just aren't very quick people


If you think Povetkin isnt cheating your crazy the guys whole physique has changed I had a feeling he would get caught with something


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> If you think Povetkin isnt cheating your crazy the guys whole physique has changed I had a feeling he would get caught with something


Where did I plea for his innocence?
Learn to read.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Promoter Andrei Ryabinsky tells Russia's state Tass news agency that Povetkin tested positive for meldonium, the same substance found in Maria Sharapova's sample at the Australian Open.
Ryabinsky says Povetkin took meldonium last year but stopped before it was banned on Jan. 1, and only "leftover traces of meldonium at a very low concentration" were found in a blood sample given by Povetkin last month.

Athletes in several sports have avoided suspensions for meldonium positives under new World Anti-Doping Agency guidance issued in April if the concentration of the banned heart drug is low enough to indicate they did not take it after Jan. 1.

Hopefully it still happens.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

dyna said:


> Where did I plea for his innocence?
> Learn to read.


Suck my dick


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: it's funny that everybody accused him of being on roids and he confirms it for all of us. I hope Wilder knocks his ass out if the fight isn't canceled.

edit: Wilder too


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731210297755762689


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Vysotsky said:


> Promoter Andrei Ryabinsky tells Russia's state Tass news agency that Povetkin tested positive for meldonium, the same substance found in Maria Sharapova's sample at the Australian Open.
> Ryabinsky says Povetkin took meldonium last year but stopped before it was banned on Jan. 1, and only "leftover traces of meldonium at a very low concentration" were found in a blood sample given by Povetkin last month.
> 
> Athletes in several sports have avoided suspensions for meldonium positives under new World Anti-Doping Agency guidance issued in April if the concentration of the banned heart drug is low enough to indicate they did not take it after Jan. 1.
> ...


Well this is a glimmer of light. It must mean they are considering the concentration and if it falls within the lingering 5 month leftover rule the fight is still on.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Isn't the salido Vargas fight still on despite a positive VADA result?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

So what does this do to the mandatory status; Is Wilder allowed another voluntary defense now? 

The rankings are:

1 .- Alexander Povetkin (Russia)
2 .- Bermane Stiverne (Haiti/Canada)
3 .- Kubrat Pulev (Bulgaria) EBU
4 .- Johann Duhaupas (France) SILVER

I don't think anybody wants to see a Stiverne rematch right now. Best case scenario, Wilder has a quick voluntary in the summer and then fights the winner of Joshua/Breazeale


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> So what does this do to the mandatory status; Is Wilder allowed another voluntary defense now?
> 
> The rankings are:
> 
> ...


Wilder vs Pulev is a good fight wouldnt mind seeing it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Wilder vs Pulev is a good fight wouldnt mind seeing it


yeah I hope they can just bypass Stiverne and make Pulev the new mandatory in Povetkin loses his license..


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I hope they can just bypass Stiverne and make Pulev the new mandatory in Povetkin loses his license..


If Povetkin/Wilder goes on, Pulev vs Stiverne wouldnt be a bad fight to face winner, I dont know if they will make that heppn though


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Bball desperate here, Povetkin's in the clear


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> I don't doubt Wilder would be dumb/desperate/"G" (depending on your perspective) to go ahead with the fight, but the issue is Povetkin won't be able to get licensed.


The Russian commision would probably license him they dont give a fuck then again Russia is in deep shit with their potential Olympic athletes and Povetkin wont be able to get a fight in the US if he ignores VADA.

Then again what is about that Mexican GBP fighter who tested positive for Clenbuterol and nothing happened as it was in Mexico.

I just wanna see this fight


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> Isn't the salido Vargas fight still on despite a positive VADA result?


yes since Mexican commisions dont care lets hope for the same in Russia


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

It was pretty obvious that Povetkin was juicing post Klitschko.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Bball desperate here, Povetkin's in the clear


desperate about what?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

They said VADA has previous tests from Povetkin that were negative, so his claims of it being in his system ring false with VADA.
keep in mind its Gabriel Montoya


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

pijo said:


> I feel for wilder. It must be wank, all that training and building up to the fight for some cunt to be caught out a week out. I wonder if they can find a replacement this close?


Dude Dope Ass in profile pic


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> The Russian commision would probably license him they dont give a fuck then again Russia is in deep shit with their potential Olympic athletes and Povetkin wont be able to get a fight in the US if he ignores VADA.
> 
> Then again what is about that Mexican GBP fighter who tested positive for Clenbuterol and nothing happened as it was in Mexico.
> 
> I just wanna see this fight


Mexico has a problem with clen in their beef supply.
Its documented, this isn't the case here though.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Its only been on the list since January.... Ehhhh...hopefully his levels clear


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

People get calling it a "roid"...it may be a ped but its not a steriod


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Mexico has a problem with clen in their beef supply.
> Its documented, this isn't the case here though.


doesnt really matter the Russian commision can do what they want its just a matter of international politics at this point. Unless they put a doping clause into the contract for this fight which I could see.
Also if Povetkin can prove he took it before January first then hes good to go even outside of Russia it depends on the amount they find in the sample


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> doesnt really matter the Russian commision can do what they want its just a matter of international politics at this point. Unless they put a doping clause into the contract for this fight which I could see.
> Also if Povetkin can prove he took it before January first then hes good to go even outside of Russia it depends on the amount they find in the sample


Russian commission doesn't matter more so than the sanctioning body in this situation.
I'm pretty sure when you sign for VADA, like the Peterson/khan 2 fight, they have the fight tied to the VADA results contractually as well as the local commissions.

Montoya sais VADA said they have previous test that are clean of meldonium, if he just has it on the last one that kills his claim completely.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Goddammit. Was looking forward to that fight.


We all were. Dam it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Povetkin is juiced to the gills? I'm shocked.

SHOCKED, I tell you!

---------------------------------

Wilder should just fight him anyway. It's not like this comes as a surprise.

I wonder - If team Wilder, the WBC, plus the promoters & networks involved in the event, all say they don't care and want to go on as planned, would VADA some other organization be able to kill the fight, anyway? They don't actually enforced anything, do they?


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

I love how people react to these things

JUICED TO THE GILLS I FCKIN KNEW IT!

It's not even as effective as creatine and has been used in Russia for donkeys years. 

None of this shit should be banned, it's too inconsistent.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

It's only team slick and black (and cableaddict) who have really taken much notice of this, and if the shoe was on the other foot there we know their reaction

I'm just looking forward to Povetkin knocking Wilder clean out


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

TFG said:


> I love how people react to these things
> 
> JUICED TO THE GILLS I FCKIN KNEW IT!
> 
> ...


You seriously think this is the only PED Povetkin has been taking?

Have you actually seen his fights, pre & post Klitschko?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> It's only team slick and black (and cableaddict) who have really taken much notice of this, and if the shoe was on the other foot there we know their reaction
> 
> I'm just looking forward to Povetkin knocking Wilder clean out


It must be WONDERFUL to be so blissfully naive.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> You seriously think this is the only PED Povetkin has been taking?
> 
> Have you actually seen his fights, pre & post Klitschko?


But he's not been caught with anything else, so he's as innocent as Wilder is, you can't just say he's in better shape now so he's guilty of taking whatever, because he was caught with this stuff, which he would have been taking legally during his whole career, before and after Klitschko fight


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Unless the tests somehow tell us otherwise, then it's very likely Povetkin has been taking this stuff for years, so saying it has anything to do with his recent upturn in form makes no sense


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> It's only team slick and black (and cableaddict) who have really taken much notice of this, and if the shoe was on the other foot there we know their reaction
> 
> I'm just looking forward to Povetkin knocking Wilder clean out


Taken much notice? It's on every boxing site. A great fight might be called off and you talking about race you fucking moron.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/mor...kin-tests-positive/ar-BBt1yDO?ocid=spartandhp

Surprised to find this story on my MSN feed. Opened up my browser it was a top story. I think it'll be delayed. Vargas is still able to fight Salido even though he tested positive.

The sigh of relief from Wilder fans. They really had no faith he could beat Povetkin. Hopefully, this fight goes through and Povetkin dislocates Wilder's head from his shoulders.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/mor...kin-tests-positive/ar-BBt1yDO?ocid=spartandhp
> 
> Surprised to find this story on my MSN feed. Opened up my browser it was a top story. I think it'll be delayed. Vargas is still able to fight Salido even though he tested positive.
> 
> The sigh of relief from Wilder fans. They really had no faith he could beat Povetkin. Hopefully, this fight goes through and Povetkin dislocates Wilder's head from his shoulders.


All Wilder fans were excited for this fight what the fuck you talking about? You still mad God Haymon owns boxing?


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah man, I was looking forward to this.

If I was Wilder I'd say fuck you I ain't fighting.

But as a fan I say fuck it fight him anyway.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> It's only team slick and black (and cableaddict) who have really taken much notice of this, and if the shoe was on the other foot there we know their reaction
> 
> I'm just looking forward to Povetkin knocking Wilder clean out


What was your reaction when. Berto got busted for having a very small amount of roids in his system?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> But he's not been caught with anything else, so he's as innocent as Wilder is, you can't just say he's in better shape now so he's guilty of taking whatever, because he was caught with this stuff, which he would have been taking legally during his whole career, before and after Klitschko fight


Yeah too bad the first time he undergoes VADA testing, he fails. There were reports of him trying to decline testing in the first place


MichiganWarrior said:


> Taken much notice? It's on every boxing site. A great fight might be called off and you talking about race you fucking moron.


Yeah classic projection by him.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> What was your reaction when. Berto got busted for having a very small amount of roids in his system?


Can you not see that comparing steroids is different to trace amounts of something that was not banned 5 months ago? Which is when his team claim he used it, if it ends up being a lie then fair enough, throw the book at him, but until then it's innocent until proven guilty


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

damn this is now on every news source, there is noway they can go on with this fight
even if he had 0.000001 nano grams, people will still say he is a cheat and Wilder will not fight him


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

We all knew Povetkin was juicing, even Wilder knew it, Wilder should just beat him anyway


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Can you not see that comparing steroids is different to trace amounts of something that was not banned 5 months ago? Which is when his team claim he used it, if it ends up being a lie then fair enough, throw the book at him, but until then it's innocent until proven guilty


Honestly I am sympathetic to his situation. Most of my posts on the subject were before I learned the whole story. I'll wait until I learn the whole details until I make a conclusion.

I do find it funny that this happened after all the accusations


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

"The WBC will make the call whether the Wilder-Povetkin fight will take place or not. It would be understandable for Wilder to want the fight to go ahead because he stands to get his biggest payday of his career in this fight. According to ESPN, Wilder will be getting $4,504,500 for the fight compared to challenger Povetkin's $1,930,500.

This would be a career-high payday for Wilder, and he's not going to make that kind of money in defending his title against any of the other challengers in the division. The only way Wilder can make similar money is fighting a unification match against IBF champion Anthony Joshua or Tyson Fury, and those fights might not come around for some time."

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2016/05/wilder-povetkin-fight-status-air/


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

They raise an interesting point, from a purely financial point of view.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Under the circumstances, I hope it goes through.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Honestly I am sympathetic to his situation. Most of my posts on the subject were before I learned the whole story. I'll wait until I learn the whole details until I make a conclusion.
> 
> I do find it funny that this happened after all the accusations


Fair enough man, I apologize for trying to bait you earlier


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Under the circumstances, I hope it goes through.


Wilder would be crazy NOT to want the fight:

If he wins, even more status.

If he loses, it will not hurt his reputation much due to the "asterisk", and there will be an immediate demand for a rematch. The rematch will make him more money than the first fight, and a LOT more money than he can make in his next fight, against anyone else currently willing to face him. (except maybe for Ortiz.) AJ isn't ready. Fury will be tied up with Wlad for two more "fights." Parker isn't ready ....

Plus, he will have gained valuable experience fighting a tough inside-brawler.

Plus, a non-PEDed Povetkin, six months down the line, would probably be cannon fodder for Wilder.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The one thing that really, really bugs me is:


Under the current circumstances, if this fight happens anyway (and I bet it does) all the people in charge are going to want Wilder to lose. As above, a controversial loss to the PED-laden Povetkin would cause RABBID interest in an immediate rematch, which will make gazillions of dollars for everybody involved.

Because of this, there may be serious pressure for Wilder to throw the fight, just like (and fukya' if you're too blind to see it) just like Wlad threw the first Fury fight. There will also be huge pressure on the judges, and on the ref to look for any excuse to give Sasha a TKO win.

Remember, boxing is quite possibly the most corrupt sport on the planet, save maybe for Sumo wrestling.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> The one thing that really, really bugs me is:
> 
> Under the current circumstances, if this fight happens anyway (and I bet it does) all the people in charge are going to want Wilder to lose. As above, a controversial loss to the PED-laden Povetkin would cause RABBID interest in an immediate rematch, which will make gazillions of dollars for everybody involved.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I mean of course that's the obvious conclusion one could take away from this... makes sense...


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> What was your reaction when. Berto got busted for having a very small amount of roids in his system?


The one Berto got hit for was norandrosterone which has been on the prohibited list for 30 years as a steroid. The one Povetkin got hit with was meldonium which has only been banned for the past five months.

If he stopped taking it before the ban date and still has a lingering amount left in his system then no foul play happened.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Boggle said:


> Yeah, I mean of course that's the obvious conclusion one could take away from this... makes sense...


:lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...etkin-tests-positive-meldonium-fight-question

Earlier this week on a media teleconference to discuss the fight, DiBella was asked about the testing.

"Deontay's always said, a million times, he's never been hesitant to get involved in testing," DiBella said. "And we wanted testing to begin, frankly, before it did. But it began with what we believe is plenty of time to make sure that everything is on the up-and-up. There's been already a number of random tests of both athletes that have turned out negative. So we're not concerned about that as an issue. And the testing is being done by VADA and they've been very buttoned up and everything's been handled appropriately.

"In a perfect world, we might have liked it to start a little bit earlier, but that's not an issue. ... It's in the hands of VADA, and we're very comfortable with it in the hands of VADA."

=======

How did the previous test show up negative but a later one come up with the meldonium .
Povetkin's story is falling apart.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

It depends on the sensitivity of the testing. As you probably know a nanogram ( 1 billionth of a gram ) is a very tiny trace amount. Less sensitive testing would probably miss it. Maybe, maybe not. Again a very small amount.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...etkin-tests-positive-meldonium-fight-question
> 
> Earlier this week on a media teleconference to discuss the fight, DiBella was asked about the testing.
> 
> ...


http://www.boxingscene.com/povetkins-promoter-trace-meldonium-just-70-nanograms--104547
15 micrograms is acceptable, Povetkin has 0.07 of a microgram

Your boy is getting his glass chin shattered


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

He should have just been honest about this,it is recently banned and Im pretty sure he isn`t the only fighter to have used it.

It`s banned so to be right and not drag the sport into the shit this fight can`t go. It`s a shame but for the good of boxing going forward it can`t go and Povetkin has to serve a ban. If it`s banned it is banned,it still reads as a weird one to me but it wasn`t developed to help athletes and that people have been getting something out of it for 10 years by abusing it says it probably should have been looked at before. 
Fight shouldn`t go is my opinion. No prob with roids,no prob taking stuff to help myself train but Im not a pro fighter Im just a turd lifting weights and running.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

p.townend said:


> He should have just been honest about this,it is recently banned and Im pretty sure he isn`t the only fighter to have used it.
> 
> It`s banned so to be right and not drag the sport into the shit this fight can`t go. It`s a shame but for the good of boxing going forward it can`t go and Povetkin has to serve a ban. If it`s banned it is banned,it still reads as a weird one to me but it wasn`t developed to help athletes and that people have been getting something out of it for 10 years by abusing it says it probably should have been looked at before.
> Fight shouldn`t go is my opinion. No prob with roids,no prob taking stuff to help myself train but Im not a pro fighter Im just a turd lifting weights and running.


But he hasn't taken it since it's been banned, the small amount found in his system means it was almost certainly from before the ban was imposed


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

p.townend said:


> He should have just been honest about this,it is recently banned and Im pretty sure he isn`t the only fighter to have used it.
> 
> It`s banned so to be right and not drag the sport into the shit this fight can`t go. It`s a shame but for the good of boxing going forward it can`t go and Povetkin has to serve a ban. If it`s banned it is banned,it still reads as a weird one to me but it wasn`t developed to help athletes and that people have been getting something out of it for 10 years by abusing it says it probably should have been looked at before.
> Fight shouldn`t go is my opinion. No prob with roids,no prob taking stuff to help myself train but Im not a pro fighter Im just a turd lifting weights and running.


It is dubious shit to ban a drug five months ago and then slap a ban on someone who last used it six months ago. Though I wouldn't put it past some assholes in the boxing industry to do just that.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/povetkins-promoter-trace-meldonium-just-70-nanograms--104547
> 15 micrograms is acceptable, Povetkin has 0.07 of a microgram
> 
> Your boy is getting his glass chin shattered


Why did he clear the other tests?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HumansSuck said:


> It is dubious shit to ban a drug 5 months ago and then slap a ban on someone who last used it six months ago. Though I wouldn't put it past some assholes in the boxing industry to do just that.


They were told just like Sharpova Sept. of 2015 that this was now going to be a prohibited substance.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> They were told just like Sharpova Sept. of 2015 that this was now going to be a prohibited substance.


Ok and?

How does that change the landscape of the problem here? You ban a drug that's fine but to turn around and ban someone who may have been using it right before the ban is dubious still.

If it turns out that the amount he had in his body proves he took it very recently then sure, cancel the fight and slap a ban on him. If one billionth of a gram ( again very small ) only proves he took it back before it was banned then no foul play.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Why did he clear the other tests?


These tests aren't perfect, as HumanSack said above, it's very possible that the first test simply wasn't as
I don't know, one of many reasons, either the first test wasn't as sensitive, as HumanSack said above, but for it to be 1/200th of the amount needed to be deemed too much by WADA's standards he clearly couldn't have taken it between the past test, and this one, ore there would be a much higher amount, wouldn't there?


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> These tests aren't perfect, as HumanSack said above, it's very possible that the first test simply wasn't as
> I don't know, one of many reasons, either the first test wasn't as sensitive, as *HumanSack* said above, but for it to be 1/200th of the amount needed to be deemed too much by WADA's standards he clearly couldn't have taken it between the past test, and this one, ore there would be a much higher amount, wouldn't there?


its HumansSuck:lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Gully Foyle said:


> its HumansSuck:lol:


atsch

:lol:

That made me laugh way more than it should, it's late here, that's my excuse


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

On Wednesday, the World Anti-Doping Agency (WADA) published its interim findings on meldonium, which WADA has blacklisted as a prohibited formula as of January 1, 2016. T*he presence of less than 1 mcg of meldonium in 1 milliliter of an athlete's blood sample is permissible.* If the meldonium concentration ranges from 1 to 15 mcg and the doping test was taken before March 1, 2016 or the meldonium concentration is less than 1mcg but the blood sample was taken after March 1, additional research will be conducted to establish when an athlete took meldonium for the last time. In the last two cases, it is up to a sport federation to decide if an athlete should be temporarily banned from competitions. The investigation will continue in all other cases.

More:
http://tass.ru/en/sport/869394

I'm now leaning on the notion that if VADA makes a stink over this then some foul shit is at play to put the brakes on this fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HumansSuck said:


> Ok and?
> 
> How does that change the landscape of the problem here? You ban a drug that's fine but to turn around and ban someone who may have been using it right before the ban is dubious still.
> 
> If it turns out that the amount he had in his body proves he took it very recently then sure, cancel the fight and slap a ban on him. If one billionth of a gram ( again very small ) only proves he took it back before it was banned then no foul play.


They shouldn't have been using it in the first place. LOL.
Oh he was just cheating his ass off, but it was okay. SMH
The logical hoops you have to jump through to accept accept the man being a fucking cheat is ridiculous.

Actually if earlier tests don't show it and he has it now, that would show definite foul play, and again I ask why were the other tests negative.



Casual HOOOOOK said:


> These tests aren't perfect, as HumanSack said above, it's very possible that the first test simply wasn't as
> I don't know, one of many reasons, either the first test wasn't as sensitive, as HumanSack said above, but for it to be 1/200th of the amount needed to be deemed too much by WADA's standards he clearly couldn't have taken it between the past test, and this one, ore there would be a much higher amount, wouldn't there?


The tests test for the same things and use the same process. The tests are the same.
So how is it that earlier tests don't show it but now he has it, it potentially kills the claim that its residual, because if it is it would have been found in higher dosage than the one that actually flagged.

SMH.

Povetkin is a cheat one way or the other, and there isn't really much to argue in that manner. He was caught against Deontay, his team has all but admitted to doping in fights before.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> They shouldn't have been using it in the first place. LOL.


Damn that didn't take long for you to clown yourself.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

HumansSuck said:


> On Wednesday, the World Anti-Doping Agency (WADA) published its interim findings on meldonium, which WADA has blacklisted as a prohibited formula as of January 1, 2016. T*he presence of less than 1 mcg of meldonium in 1 milliliter of an athlete's blood sample is permissible.* If the meldonium concentration ranges from 1 to 15 mcg and the doping test was taken before March 1, 2016 or the meldonium concentration is less than 1mcg but the blood sample was taken after March 1, additional research will be conducted to establish when an athlete took meldonium for the last time. In the last two cases, it is up to a sport federation to decide if an athlete should be temporarily banned from competitions. The investigation will continue in all other cases.
> 
> More:
> http://tass.ru/en/sport/869394
> I'm now leaning on the notion that if VADA makes a stink over this then some foul shit is at play to put the brakes on this fight.


Thanks for that.
When was Povetkin's sample taken? I am assuming it was after March 1st., so he falls into the latter category where additional investigations need to be made. I got a feeling they going to at least postpone the fight.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Gully Foyle said:


> Thanks for that.
> When was Povetkin's sample taken? I am assuming it was after March 1st., so he falls into the latter category where additional investigations need to be made. I got a feeling they going to at least postpone the fight.


Correct. His amount must fall under 1 mcg. A nanogram is significantly smaller. A mcg is one millionth of a gram and a ng is one billionth of a gram.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HumansSuck said:


> Damn that didn't take long for you to clown yourself.


So you are saying he had a legitimate medical reason to be taking this in the first place?



Gully Foyle said:


> Thanks for that.
> When was Povetkin's sample taken? I am assuming it was after March 1st., so he falls into the latter category where additional investigations need to be made. I got a feeling they going to at least postpone the fight.


April 27 2016


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So you are saying he had a legitimate medical reason to be taking this in the first place[?/QUOTE]
> They can take whichever none banned substance they want


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So you are saying he had a legitimate medical reason to be taking this in the first place?


Why are you spinning this now? Who gives a fuck if it's medical or not. It wasn't a banned substance when he was taking it. End of. There is no argument to be had here.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> They can take whichever none banned substance they want


LOL so its okay to take known PEDs as long as they aren't banned yet and that isn't cheating. But once those same drugs are recognized to be PEDs , then its cheating? LOL



HumansSuck said:


> Why are you spinning this now? Who gives a fuck if it's medical or not. It wasn't a banned substance when he was taking it. End of. There is no argument to be had here.


What is there to spin.
Same shit with Sharpova. Its cheating if it was taken for performance benefit.
Now are you going to say he had a actual medical use for taking the drugs or are you going to continue to put your head in the sand?


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What is there to spin.
> Same shit with Sharpova. Its cheating if it was taken for performance benefit.
> Now are you going to say he had a actual medical use for taking the drugs or are you going to continue to put your head in the sand?


This is absurd. Athletes take a lot of things and do a lot of things to gain an advantage in sporting. From weird exercises to holistic approaches and even psychological training. They will continue to do this until the end of time.

Nothing Povetkin did was out of line with what people were doing at the time. The WADA understood this which is why they put limits on their own test results!

I get the impression that you really don't give a shit for seeing this fight.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

7.7% of a microgram. That's certainly less than a microgram. According to WADA this fight should be ready to go.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LOL so its okay to take known PEDs as long as they aren't banned yet and that isn't cheating. But once those same drugs are recognized to be PEDs , then its cheating? LOL


Obviously yes, if it's not banned why not take it? Surely something that enhances your performance is something you want if you're an athlete, once it's banned though you know the risk, until then take as much as you can, I cannot believe you would argue that


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> All Wilder fans were excited for this fight what the fuck you talking about? You still mad God Haymon owns boxing?


The guy with multiple lawsuits? Yeah, Wilder fans that have been saying Povetkin is on roids to stop this fight. Just looking for a way out.


Gully Foyle said:


> its HumansSuck:lol:


HAHAHAHA! I just saw that too. HumanSack :rofl. OMFG, my side hurts from laughing so hard.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

After looking at the analysis/evidence, look, I think everyone is doing something. Still, when you have small amounts from something that was just recently banned. Just do what they did with Vargas/Salido. Watch Povetkin more closely and just let the fight happen. Simple, solved. Then when Wilder is decapitated all the butthurt fans can go back to accusing Povetkin of roiding.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> The guy with multiple lawsuits? Yeah, Wilder fans that have been saying Povetkin is on roids to stop this fight. Just looking for a way out.
> 
> HAHAHAHA! I just saw that too. HumanSack :rofl. OMFG, my side hurts from laughing so hard.


Who have been saying to stop the fight? Also what multiple lawsuits? You on that coke like Oscar boy?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Obviously yes, if it's not banned why not take it? Surely something that enhances your performance is something you want if you're an athlete, once it's banned though you know the risk, until then take as much as you can, I cannot believe you would argue that


Alright Nigel Thornberry imagine if Povetkin was Black. What's your opinion then?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Who have been saying to stop the fight? Also what multiple lawsuits? You on that coke like Oscar boy?


You seriously just said, "...what multiple lawsuits." Okay, I'm done with that part.

Dude, they've been howling about testing and shit. I remember people bitching when Povetkin didn't want VADA (just like Mayweather refused to do against Pacquiao). All this whining and bitching shows that Wilder fans are terrified of him getting slept in Russia.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Mexi-Box said:


> All this whining and bitching shows that Wilder fans are terrified of him getting slept in Russia.


That definitely seems to be the case here.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> You seriously just said, "...what multiple lawsuits." Okay, I'm done with that part.


Yeah I know of Arum and DLH lawsuits. Where's the multiple part? Are you referring to his investors who have nothing to do with him? So we have his two chief rivals who he has been owning the last 2 years and one that has nothing to do with him. So again I ask you what multiple lawsuits?



> Dude, they've been howling about testing and shit. I remember people bitching when Povetkin didn't want VADA (just like Mayweather refused to do against Pacquiao). All this whining and bitching shows that Wilder fans are terrified of him getting slept in Russia.


Who's they? Given that Povetkin tested positive wouldn't that mean "they" were right?

Why are you so butthurt over God Haymon and his fighters?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rocky IV


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Rocky IV


We see it in this thread.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> We see it in this thread.


see wat o.o


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> see wat o.o


People defending Povetkin.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yeah I know of Arum and DLH lawsuits. Where's the multiple part? Are you referring to his investors who have nothing to do with him? So we have his two chief rivals who he has been owning the last 2 years and one that has nothing to do with him. So again I ask you what multiple lawsuits?


Straight from the internet because I was referring to Arum and DLH lawsuits. That should've, at the least, been the first thing that went to your head.

*SIMPLE DEFINITION OF MULTIPLE
more than one*

*shared by many people*

I do think the other lawsuit does have an effect on PBC if W&R lose, but I won't get into it to derail this thread.



MichiganWarrior said:


> Who's they? Given that Povetkin tested positive wouldn't that mean "they" were right?
> 
> Why are you so butthurt over God Haymon and his fighters?


You're still terrified of Wilder taking a nap in Russia, I see*. :lol:*


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> People defending Povetkin.


Were people defending ivan drago in rocky 4 ? im not following you


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

The problem now is that even if the fight goes ahead, it is tainted as an event. Say it goes ahead and Povetkin KO's Wilder. Will it feel like real justification to Povetkin fans when Wilder, his team, his fans and anyone else can say "Povetkin was cheating"? If Wilder wins then it kind of doesn't matter, but that is the only outcome where the result is not marred by this.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

i'll be honest here.. I always pictured Povetkin knocking Wilder out, before all this shit happened.. Parts of the fight would be like Wlad & Wach but I believe Povetkin would be effective enough to pressure and get to Wilder's chin.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Strike said:


> The problem now is that even if the fight goes ahead, it is tainted as an event. Say it goes ahead and Povetkin KO's Wilder. Will it feel like real justification to Povetkin fans when Wilder, his team, his fans and anyone else can say "Povetkin was cheating"? If Wilder wins then it kind of doesn't matter, but that is the only outcome where the result is not marred by this.


Neither outcome is affected. If only because I suspect there are reasonable unbiased boxing fans out there who understand the limitations of the WADA and time.

Nothing here is atypical. Yet there are people here who would love you to believe otherwise.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Straight from the internet because I was referring to Arum and DLH lawsuits. That should've, at the least, been the first thing that went to your head.
> 
> *SIMPLE DEFINITION OF MULTIPLE
> more than one *


That's actually incorrect. Unless you own the big yellow "Idiot's Guide To The English Language."

Sorry, dude. You're not a guy I'd normally rag on, and I don't GAF about this argument you're involved in, but "multiple" means "numerous." It definitely doesn't describe "2".

No argument with the rest of your post, though.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

HumansSuck said:


> Neither outcome is affected. If only because I suspect there are reasonable unbiased boxing fans out there who understand the limitations of the WADA and time.
> 
> Nothing here is atypical. Yet there are people here who would love you to believe otherwise.


I disagree. It will be a major footnote to the fight. It means little to me, as the drug clearly does not do a great deal...it's not like using a steroid. But if he was cheating, he was cheating. It is not what you want as a subtext to a world title fight. And "unbiased" and "boxing fans" are not things that often go together. :lol:


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Strike said:


> I disagree. It will be a major footnote to the fight. It means little to me, as the drug clearly does not do a great deal...it's not like using a steroid. But if he was cheating, he was cheating. It is not what you want as a subtext to a world title fight. And "unbiased" and "boxing fans" are not things that often go together. :lol:


Point taken but the rules of the drug in WADA's ruling are crystal clear. 1mcg is the ceiling and he has 7.7% of a mcg in his sample.

Non-issue.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

HumansSuck said:


> Point taken but the rules of the drug in WADA's ruling are crystal clear. 1mcg is the ceiling and he has 7.7% of a mcg in his sample.
> 
> Non-issue.


Well, hopefully the fight goes ahead then. It's one I was looking forward to.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Straight from the internet because I was referring to Arum and DLH lawsuits. That should've, at the least, been the first thing that went to your head.
> 
> *SIMPLE DEFINITION OF MULTIPLE
> more than one*
> ...


2 guys who are being slayed by Haymon in the boxing game right now. Why u so butthurt?



> You're still terrified of Wilder taking a nap in Russia, I see*. :lol:*


Nah I said already I already figured Povetkin is juicing and I want to see the fight anyway. Still wanna know why a 5'2 Mexican schoolboy hates God Haymon so much


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> That's actually incorrect. Unless you own the big yellow "Idiot's Guide To The English Language."
> 
> Sorry, dude. You're not a guy I'd normally rag on, and I don't GAF about this argument you're involved in, but "multiple" means "numerous." It definitely doesn't describe "2".
> 
> No argument with the rest of your post, though.


:lol:

I'm not going to argue this. That's literally straight from Merriam-Webster Dictionary website. If you guys think you're more right, I'm not going to argue it. I'm sure you're all experts.

* Full Definition of multiple *

_1_ : consisting of, including, or involving more than one _<multiple births>_


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> yes since Mexican commisions dont care lets hope for the same in Russia


I'm sure if is up to Russian commission they will encourage Povetkin to keep using PEDs.
But I'm sure Wilder won't be happy about fighting a juiced Sasha.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> 2 is many?
> 
> Nah I said already I already figured Povetkin is juicing and I want to see the fight anyway. Still wanna know why a 5'2 Mexican schoolboy hates God Haymon so much


Read other post.

You're too down syndrome to remember that I'm not 5' 2"?

So, saying truths about Al Gaymon is hating him? Yes, I hate him then. :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Read other post.
> 
> You're too down syndrome to remember that I'm not 5' 2"?
> 
> So, saying truths about Al Gaymon is hating him? Yes, I hate him then. :lol:


What truths? Elaborate mini me


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> What truths? Elaborate mini me


I'd rather not. You're too down syndrome to understand any response.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I'd rather not. You're too down syndrome to understand any response.


Lol OK bud.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

fuck me i was looking forward to this

...the promoter is saying he's under the limit. so does it mean you can take the shit to an extent?

i hope they fight so my boy AJ's next victim can be determined


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Povetkin is juiced to his damn eyeballs, why he even went along with the drug testing is weird. Not sure how he thought he was gonna beat the test.

This fight always had that too good to be true feel about it. I just couldn't in my mind picture Wilder fighting in a Russian ring either sadly.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Povetkin is juiced to his damn eyeballs, why he even went along with the drug testing is weird. Not sure how he thought he was gonna beat the test.
> 
> This fight always had that too good to be true feel about it. I just couldn't in my mind picture Wilder fighting in a Russian ring either sadly.


Lol apparently he was trying to get out of it from the get go. Big time athletes know whose on the spliff


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> fuck me i was looking forward to this
> 
> ...the promoter is saying he's under the limit. so does it mean you can take the shit to an extent?
> 
> i hope they fight so my boy AJ's next victim can be determined


The drug wasn't banned until January. The drug takes a long time to get out of the system. So if the drug level in the blood is below a certain threshold that would suggest it was last taken prior to it becoming banned.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

It he's below the threshold the fight should go on.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Povetkin is juiced to his damn eyeballs, why he even went along with the drug testing is weird. Not sure how he thought he was gonna beat the test.
> 
> This fight always had that too good to be true feel about it. I just couldn't in my mind picture Wilder fighting in a Russian ring either sadly.


Is VADA testing optional with WBC?

Thought they were making it mandatory.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Is VADA testing optional with WBC?
> 
> Thought they were making it mandatory.


If it's mandatory then that must be it. More and more fighters getting caught with something illegal nowadays even if its something like clen.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> If it's mandatory then that must be it. More and more fighters getting caught with something illegal nowadays even if its something like clen.


Thinking more about what I can recollect, I think it a better term might be "encouraged".


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Thinking more about what I can recollect, I think it a better term might be "encouraged".


So who actually determines what illegal, and at what level?

Certainly not VADA. They have no authority n boxing, either legislative or judicial. They just collect data. (and who knows if the testing is even legit? but let's not go there right now.)

The WBC?

The local sports association, whatever that might be in Russia?

And surely the rules must be different in different countries, so how is this whole mess actually enforced?


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Kid Cubano said:


> I'm sure if is up to Russian commission they will encourage Povetkin to keep using PEDs.
> But I'm sure Wilder won't be happy about fighting a juiced Sasha.


Sasha clean, unlike drug cheat Ortiz


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This fight better continue. It's not been a great year for boxing so far


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Leave it to CA and MW to argue that 2 isn't multiple then proceed to question the intelligence of others.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> This fight better continue. It's not been a great year for boxing so far


I kind of disagree, 2016 has been better than 2014/15. + We still have Ward-Kovalev coming up


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> So who actually determines what illegal, and at what level?
> 
> Certainly not VADA. They have no authority n boxing, either legislative or judicial. They just collect data. (and who knows if the testing is even legit? but let's not go there right now.)
> 
> ...


VADA and WADA are both anti-doping agencies that specialize in giving sport organizations the nod on whether or not someone has cheated.

WADA makes the guidelines. VADA is a private company which honestly should concern people who want to see this fight as a private entity is far more likely to be bought off. All VADA does is follow the guidelines of WADA. WADA says any amount under 1mcg of this drug after March 2016 is permissible. Povetkin has 70ng or approximately 7% of a mcg in his system.

It should be a non-issue but if VADA was bought and paid for they might throw a monkey wrench into this fight to prevent the WBC champ from losing his title in Moscow.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> I kind of disagree, 2016 has been better than 2014/15. + We still have Ward-Kovalev coming up


2016 year of the mismatches so far. Maybe im harsh theres been highlights. This fight needs to happen regardless. The year needs top ranking clashes


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> These tests aren't perfect, as HumanSack said above, it's very possible that the first test simply wasn't as
> I don't know, one of many reasons, either the first test wasn't as sensitive, as HumanSack said above, but for it to be 1/200th of the amount needed to be deemed too much by WADA's standards he clearly couldn't have taken it between the past test, and this one, ore there would be a much higher amount, wouldn't there?


I heard that USADA keeps your blood (and maybe urine), samples frozen for years in order to go back and test it if need be in the future. They could probably do more testing on his samples from a few months ago.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LOL so its okay to take known PEDs as long as they aren't banned yet and that isn't cheating. But once those same drugs are recognized to be PEDs , then its cheating? LOL
> 
> What is there to spin.
> Same shit with Sharpova. Its cheating if it was taken for performance benefit.
> Now are you going to say he had a actual medical use for taking the drugs or are you going to continue to put your head in the sand?


yeah that's something people are missing out on. Like Angel Heredia said, he has made over 20 undetectable PEDs. These chemist are constantly coming up with new drugs. Just because WADA hasn't found out about them yet or banned them yet, doesn't mean they aren't bad. Mark McGuire and Sammy Sosa got in so much shit for taking drugs that weren't even banned at the time they took them. I don't even think EPO was banned at the time Shane Mosley got busted for it.

If they can prove Povetkin didn't take the drug after January, I think the fight should still go on though.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> Mark McGuire and Sammy Sosa got in so much shit for taking drugs that weren't even banned at the time they took them. I don't even think EPO was banned at the time Shane Mosley got busted for it.


Sosa and Mcgwire were on a steroid called Androstendione.

This was a good read: http://www.rice.edu/~jenky/sports/andro.html

So a clear benefit to strength, endurance and recovery which would also be good for training and competitions for 1-3 hours.

Povetkin and other eastern Euros were taking Meldonium. Meldonium is best described as a cardiovascular enhancement which helps endurance during training and keeping fatigue off you.

I think it qualifies as a PED but like most have said in this thread it really depends on when he last took it.

Also, the BALCO issue was based on EPO being banned in the 90s yet in the 2000-2005 years people were still using it. Including Shane Mosley. Though he says he didn't know it was illegal that's quite a bit different than this case.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> Sosa and Mcgwire were on a steroid called Androstendione.
> 
> This was a good read: http://www.rice.edu/~jenky/sports/andro.html
> 
> ...


The time frame he took them doesn't determine whether it was a PED or not. The time frame just matters for whether he took it illegally or not. I think it's crappy and sets bad precedence to retroactively punish people for things that weren't even illegal when they took it. I loath Hilary Clinton, but that applies to her emails also when they retroactively labeled them as top secret.

And thanks for clearing the EPO thing with me.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> VADA and WADA are both anti-doping agencies that specialize in giving sport organizations the nod on whether or not someone has cheated.
> 
> WADA makes the guidelines. VADA is a private company which honestly should concern people who want to see this fight as a private entity is far more likely to be bought off. All VADA does is follow the guidelines of WADA. WADA says any amount under 1mcg of this drug after March 2016 is permissible. Povetkin has 70ng or approximately 7% of a mcg in his system.
> 
> It should be a non-issue but if VADA was bought and paid for they might throw a monkey wrench into this fight to prevent the WBC champ from losing his title in Moscow.


Thanks!

Now the next obvious question: For any given fight, in any given country, seeing as there is no single governing body with absolute authority, who decides that WADA has the final say? (And do they really?)

From the very little I read, WADA was formed primarily for the Ams, by the IOC. That makes sense, as they have absolute control, but nobody controls the pros. It's a very odd situation.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

the WBC wants big flashy money


nuclear said:


> fuck me i was looking forward to this
> 
> ...the promoter is saying he's under the limit. so does it mean you can take the shit to an extent?
> 
> i hope they fight so my boy AJ's next victim can be determined


it was only made illegal January so if he is under a certain limit it's proof that he didn't take it after it was banned which would mean he's good to go


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Now the next obvious question: For any given fight, in any given country, seeing as there is no single governing body with absolute authority, who decides that WADA has the final say? (And do they really?)
> 
> From the very little I read, WADA was formed primarily for the Ams, by the IOC. That makes sense, as they have absolute control, but nobody controls the pros. It's a very odd situation.


"WADA is responsible for the *World Anti-Doping Code*, adopted by more than 600 sports organizations, including international sports federations, national anti-doping organizations, the IOC, and the International Paralympic Committee. "

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Anti-Doping_Agency

So basically WADA provides the codes and guidelines for organizations involved in sport. That usually includes more than one organization. In this case there are three: VADA ( using WADA guidelines ), WBC and of course the Russian boxing organization that licenses their pro bouts on Russian soil. There are probably more of course.

If one or more of the organizations decide to cancel a contest due to failed drug tests they can do so. Usually it comes down to some contract stipulation and how it's worded. If the wording is clear on failed drug tests then they (WBC and Wilder) could walk away from the fight but it would be very dubious considering the circumstances. It gets a bit more difficult to walk away if the WBC and VADA side with camp Povetkin.

My guess is they're investigating the samples more to determine if it was simply a very sensitive test that found something that was taken prior to the ban. If so, they'll go ahead with the fight.

There was a boxer recently out of Russia that got banned for using it but he was actually taking it two weeks before the fight. A fight in March I believe.


----------



## MaliBua (Dec 18, 2013)

Wilder just might have dodged a bullet.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MaliBua said:


> Wilder just might have dodged a bullet.


Except, It's "shit or get off the pot" time for Wilder.

Plus, he already said, maybe 6 months ago, that he thought Sasha was taking PEDs, and that he didn't care and would fight him, anyway. Wilder himself won't be a problem here. We can also assume that the Russians won't want the fight cancelled, so it might fall to the WBC.

Mauricio Sulaiman has so far proved to be a spineless toady, since first taking over from Papa, so he'll probably do whatever all the rest want him to, which means the fight will go on as planned.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Best case scenaro:

The fight goes on.

Povetkin wins by late-round KO.

everybody is outraged! the fight wasn't fair! We demand a rematch!

The rematch happens, of course pulling in huge PPV dollars because of the "controversy."

Everybody gets rich !!!!!!!!

------------------------------------

Meanwhile, Wlad and Fury continue with the THIRD fight of their sham circus act, making more money than the Russian gross national product.

AJ will still be hiding out in England, getting paid untold millions for fighting bums with recognizable names, so Wilder and Povetkin have their OWN third fight, "to settle it once and for all."

Everybody gets rich !!!!!!

------------------------------------

-Except Luis Ortiz, who will likely be avoided right into retirement.
And what better way to avoid having to fight one of the best & most dangerous HW's in the game, then by setting up a trilogy of fights with someone else? :twisted :twisted


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I think the best thing to do is purposely lose every big fight, to set up bigger fights down the line


----------



## Maps (Feb 17, 2016)

whats the latest? the fight off?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731224844537208833


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn thats why Povetkin showed better stamina. I bet after that Huck fight he decided to take that good stuff. Sure as hell showed improved stamina in his last fights.
Probably isnt the only thing he is taking.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rafeal agrees with you Bama. I hope they test those earlier samples again more carefully and clear this up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731561879546515456


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Damn thats why Povetkin showed better stamina. I bet after that Huck fight he decided to take that good stuff. Sure as hell showed improved stamina in his last fights.
> Probably isnt the only thing he is taking.


The stuff he has been caught with was not banned 6 months ago, so why would he only start taking it after the Huck fight?


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds like we're all going to be internet experts on meldonium by the end of the week!

Found a couple of interesting articles:

http://www.mensjournal.com/health-fitness/articles/what-would-happen-if-you-took-meldonium-w200313

_"Meldonium, also known as mildronate, was discovered by a Latvian chemist in the 1970s and purported to have cardiovascular benefits. The problem: *There's very little published research demonstrating its efficacy or safety. Most of the studies have been conducted on rodents, and the one noteworthy human trial was still too small and too short to yield any definitive answers.* Due to the dearth of evidence, meldonium is not approved by the FDA or in the European Union. It's primarily used in Russia, Ukraine, and Eastern Europe, where it's sold over-the-counter."_

So basically not enough trials have been performed to provide any accurate answers as to its efficacy. Which is why the FDA won't approve it.

http://www.sportsintegrityinitiative.com/analysis-wadas-guidance-to-ados-on-meldonium/

_"In the case of meldonium, *there is currently a lack of clear scientific information on excretion times', reads WADA's guidance* (PDF below). 'For this reason, a hearing panel might justifiably find (unless there is specific evidence to the contrary) that an athlete who has established on the balance of probabilities that he or she ingested meldonium before 1 January 2016 could not reasonably have known or suspected that the meldonium would still be present in his or her body on or after 1 January 2016. In these circumstances, WADA considers that there may be grounds for no fault or negligence on the part of the athlete."_

And WADA themselves have no idea how long it stays in the system.

However, it sounds like it's probably a pretty decent drug to be taking if you want to enhance performance, by allowing your body to perform more efficiently, increase endurance, and reduce recovery time. Sounds like I need to get myself some meldonium!

_"Although many questions remain about the drug, *it does seem to have a clear mechanism of action, which could help both the heart and athletic performance.* According to Karen Kopacek, associate professor of pharmacy at the University of Wisconsin-Madison, *meldonium appears to inhibit a substance in the body called l-carnitine. Normally, l-carnitine transports fatty acids to the mitochondria, where they are burned for energy. "But by blocking the availability of l-carnitine, meldonium forces your mitochondria to metabolize glucose for energy instead, which requires less oxygen," she explains. This decreases oxidative stress and cellular damage while making your body use energy more efficiently.*

For these reasons, Kopacek says *it's possible that meldonium enhances athletic performance and shortens recovery time after workouts.* But again, this is all gleaned from animal studies and other poor-quality trials, so she insists there's no guarantee."_

Pretty interesting stuff. Blocks the body from burning fat for energy, and instead makes it burn glucose which uses less oxygen. Brilliant.

and

_"Meldonium is a drug that was developed in Latvia by a company called Grindeks in Latvia and is primarily sold under the brand name mildronate to treat heart conditions. As reported by the Sports Integrity Initiative in September last year, studies suggested it was being used for performance enhancing effects by endurance athletes. They found that *it 'demonstrates an increase in endurance performance of athletes, improved rehabilitation after exercise, protection against stress, and enhanced activations of central nervous system* (CNS) functions'."_

So yeah, although there have been no definitive studies as to its efficacy, it would be very hard to describe meldonium as anything other than a performance enhancing drug.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> Rafeal agrees with you Bama. I hope they test those earlier samples again more carefully and clear this up.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731561879546515456


Dan should keep his mouth shut. Maybe on a sandwich or two.

He simply doesn't know what he's talking about. It isn't pure fantasy but well within reason that 7% of a microgram is a very tiny presence. So tiny that it could be missed on those earlier tests.

Think about it this way. Lets assume he did start taking them after the 4/11 testing. That means he had just 2 weeks and 2 days to go from a full dose to 7% of a microgram in his blood.

On a drug that is reported by the manufacturer to linger in your system for months.

It doesn't add up that way. Makes little sense and less plausibility.

Edit: Even WADA's own logic on their volume by date says that before March it could be 1-15 micrograms but after March less than 1 microgram.

Which is telling us that they believe it takes weeks if not months for the drug to disappear from your system.

So taking it 2 weeks between testing would show way more than 7% of a microgram in results.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Damn thats why Povetkin showed better stamina. I bet after that Huck fight he decided to take that good stuff. Sure as hell showed improved stamina in his last fights.
> *Probably isnt the only thing he is taking.*


Povetkin appears to e a walking Russian lab experiment.

I still hope the fight happens.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

HumanSack still talking sense

Cableaddict still absolutely mental


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> HumanSack still talking sense
> 
> Cableaddict still absolutely mental


Casual Hooooooooook still completely inconsequential.


----------



## Maps (Feb 17, 2016)

You can't blame wilder if he chose to cancel the fight, as for his 'reign of terror', I can see him fighting Fury or Joshua by the end of the year.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*Povetkin tested clean 3 times prior to positive meldonium result* >>>

Povetkin's team say he stopped taking meldonium last September, before it was officially added to the WADA banned substances list January this year. But the claim doesn't stand up because VADA's records show Povetkin tested negative for any banned substances on April 7, 8, and 11, before testing positive for meldonium on April 27th.

http://www.badlefthook.com/2016/5/1...nder-povetkin-tested-clean-three-times-before


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

No wayyyyyyy


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

DB Cooper said:


> *Povetkin tested clean 3 times prior to positive meldonium result* >>>
> 
> Povetkin's team say he stopped taking meldonium last September, before it was officially added to the WADA banned substances list January this year. But the claim doesn't stand up because VADA's records show Povetkin tested negative for any banned substances on April 7, 8, and 11, before testing positive for meldonium on April 27th.
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2016/5/1...nder-povetkin-tested-clean-three-times-before





bballchump11 said:


> Rafeal agrees with you Bama. I hope they test those earlier samples again more carefully and clear this up.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731561879546515456


It only makes sense, he is a liar.
He was trying to microdose and got caught , no way that shit doesn't pop in the earlier test and pops later when even higher doses should have been in his body before assuming he last took it after Sept and before January.

He is a liar and he was caught.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> It only makes sense, he is a liar.
> He was trying to microdose and got caught , no way that shit doesn't pop in the earlier test and pops later when even higher doses should have been in his body before assuming he last took it after Sept and before January.
> 
> He is a liar and he was caught.


His story sure is being made to look silly.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

damn so povetkin passed a bunch of tests before this one.

guys dirty :-(

...but i selfishly want the fight to go on :smile


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Povetkin's story is looking more and more shady http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...etkin-tests-positive-meldonium-fight-question

"The fight nearly fell apart because of Ryabinsky insisted on delaying the beginning of the drug testing protocol. DiBella groused about it and threatened to pull Wilder out of the fight if testing did not begin. It only began when the WBC guaranteed that VADA would be paid for the testing.

So instead of beginning about 10 weeks before the fight, which was what was agreed to, testing began about seven weeks ahead of the fight."

So the guy who was appearing to avoid testing and trying to push it back just happened to fail the tests.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Povetkin's story is looking more and more shady http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...etkin-tests-positive-meldonium-fight-question
> 
> "The fight nearly fell apart because of Ryabinsky insisted on delaying the beginning of the drug testing protocol. DiBella groused about it and threatened to pull Wilder out of the fight if testing did not begin. It only began when the WBC guaranteed that VADA would be paid for the testing.
> 
> ...


Yep, then to fail a test after 3 tests clean and then claim the drug was there the whole time.
Straight up dirty, whole legacy post-Wlad will be nothing but as a PED cheat.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder doesnt even need to fight Povetkin. He already beat him by drug testing him.
Still want to see that fight. Maybe Povetkin took a big load then took something to hide it but it didnt really work this time. Thats why there is only this small dose.
People cant make any excuses for this guy. I knew he was on something because I watched most of his fights and the improvements couldnt just be explained by hard training imo.
Anyway I think that Wilder would beat him.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Wilder doesnt even need to fight Povetkin. He already beat him by drug testing him.
> Still want to see that fight. Maybe Povetkin took a big load then took something to hide it but it didnt really work this time. Thats why there is only this small dose.
> People cant make any excuses for this guy. I knew he was on something because I watched most of his fights and the improvements couldnt just be explained by hard training imo.
> Anyway I think that Wilder would beat him.


Apparently Russians have this stuff laying around like candy. They have been taking this stuff for so long and it has become such a habit, they could probably easily take it without a second thought.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Folks, be sure to give thanks to Floyd Mayweather Jr. If it wasn't for his firm commitment to cleaning up the sport, Wilder would have been fighting a cheater roided to the gills.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Ffs, was looking forward to watching the black rocky.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 7, 2015)

Come on, guys, this is boxing! The right thing to do would be to cancel the fight and ban Povetkin for a while. But frankly, I don't see that happening. All parties involved will reach an agreement of some sorts and the fight will go on, maybe with a delay of a week or two.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yep, then to fail a test after 3 tests clean and then claim the drug was there the whole time.
> Straight up dirty, whole legacy post-Wlad will be nothing but as a PED cheat.


Wilder did say months ago that he didn't care if Povetkin was juicing, that he'd beat him anyways. If I was the WBC, I'd lay the final decision to Wilder. I say Wilder gets a percentage of Povetkin's purse if he goes on with the fight and not allow Povetkin to win the the title.

It sucks to come this far along in training camp and have to cancel it. He was already preparing for this version of Povetkin anyways.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Christ. Im going to be a drug expert after all of this new drug testing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731834596166262785
Also from Dan - "It looks like the Deontay Wilder-Alexander Povetkin fight will be canceled due to Povetkin's positive drug test for meldonium. Wilder and his team were supposed to board a flight from England, where he has been training, to Moscow at 8 a.m. ET. They did not board and are making plans to return to the United States, although they still have not heard from the WBC, which has had letters from both sides stating their cases for the past 24 hours. Team Wilder told ESPN that they are proceeding as though the fight will be canceled."


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Nevermind, fights canceled. Fuck you Povetkin
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731834596166262785


He's been wrong before, hopefully he's wrong this time too.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> Sasha clean, unlike drug cheat Ortiz


and what does Ortiz has to do with this? or is it just your bitter sorry ass because Povetkin got caught?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Nevermind, fights canceled. Fuck you Povetkin
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731834596166262785
> Also from Dan - "It looks like the Deontay Wilder-Alexander Povetkin fight will be canceled due to Povetkin's positive drug test for meldonium. Wilder and his team were supposed to board a flight from England, where he has been training, to Moscow at 8 a.m. ET. They did not board and are making plans to return to the United States, although they still have not heard from the WBC, which has had letters from both sides stating their cases for the past 24 hours. Team Wilder told ESPN that they are proceeding as though the fight will be canceled."


ugh ffs


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> He's been wrong before, hopefully he's wrong this time too.


true, this doesn't seem official. More like an assumption, especially since the WBC hasn't ruled yet.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> true, this doesn't seem official. More like an assumption, especially since the WBC hasn't ruled yet.


Youre on the money. I think this fight happens, if anything its making more people tune in.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> true, this doesn't seem official. More like an assumption, especially since the WBC hasn't ruled yet.


He's probably right, but as of now the fight is technically still on!

Although they'd better get a wriggle on and make an announcement soon. This is starting to get silly.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Youre on the money. I think this fight happens, if anything its making more people tune in.


yeah this is some "good" promotion :yep


2manyusernames said:


> He's probably right, but as of now the fight is technically still on!
> 
> Although they'd better get a wriggle on and make an announcement soon. This is starting to get silly.


yeah we're all getting antsy here. They need to hurry up and figure out the TV situation also. I have a suspicion that some people behind the scenes may look to push for the fight being canceled just because of this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729754955138084864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730458766236221440


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

So team Wilder took right off back to the US without waiting on an official ruling from the WBC?

Can't say I didn't feel it. That sigh of relief must have been heard across the Atlantic. 

So what happens now? Does the WBC sanction a line of tomato cans to fight Wilder in the wake of this apparent ruling?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> So team Wilder took right off back to the US without waiting on an official ruling from the WBC?
> 
> Can't say I didn't feel it. That sigh of relief must have been heard across the Atlantic.
> 
> So what happens now? Does the WBC sanction a line of tomato cans to fight Wilder in the wake of this apparent ruling?


Povetkin is only to blame for this. 
But yeah Wilder probably goes back fighting european level guys now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I support Deontay in whatever he does.
I was reading something about meldonium and it said it provided increase in central nervous system responses as well.
Povetkin lives with his mistake and Wilder moves on to something else.
Cheaters don't need to be given a opportunity or a payday for shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> So team Wilder took right off back to the US without waiting on an official ruling from the WBC?
> 
> Can't say I didn't feel it. That sigh of relief must have been heard across the Atlantic.
> 
> So what happens now? Does the WBC sanction a line of tomato cans to fight Wilder in the wake of this apparent ruling?


oh yeah that damn Wilder. He's such an asshole for preventing us fans from watching this fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> oh yeah that damn Wilder. He's such an asshole for preventing us fans from watching this fight.


Yeah, how dare he not want to fight the man who was blatantly caught cheating. Coward


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Berliner said:


> Povetkin is only to blame for this.
> But yeah Wilder probably goes back fighting *european level* guys now.


I wish he'd fought European levels, top fighters are from there


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

It's great that you take fat Dan's word for it that the 7% of a microgram is 'pure fantasy' to have been missed on previous testing.

I'm not surprised though. You're all big fans of Wilder for a common reason. I don't dislike Wilder. I dislike bullshit and this decision looks like a bullshit gift for the WBC champ to skate from his mandatory.

I'd like to see the WBC's ruling on it first.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

HumansSuck said:


> So team Wilder took right off back to the US without waiting on an official ruling from the WBC?
> 
> Can't say I didn't feel it. That sigh of relief must have been heard across the Atlantic.
> 
> So what happens now? Does the WBC sanction a line of tomato cans to fight Wilder in the wake of this apparent ruling?


Yep. Wilder is a big ****** for not fighting that juicer. Only pussies back out of unfair fights.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HumansSuck said:


> It's great that you take fat Dan's word for it that the 7% of a microgram is 'pure fantasy' to have been missed on previous testing.
> 
> I'm not surprised though. You're all big fans of Wilder for a common reason. I don't dislike Wilder. I dislike bullshit and this decision looks like a bullshit gift for the WBC champ to skate from his mandatory.
> 
> I'd like to see the WBC's ruling on it first.


VADA confirmed that Povetkin passed previous tests.
Now you keep talking about the nanogram nonsense, but that amount was detected, explain how a greater amount would be missed in the previous tests?

Your boy is a coward cheater. Ducked Wilder 3 times and when finally forced to fight him goes through half of camp and said nope, I need some help. SMH


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> VADA confirmed that Povetkin passed previous tests.
> Now you keep talking about the nanogram nonsense, but that amount was detected, explain how a greater amount would be missed in the previous tests?


Easy. 7% of a microgram might have been 10% of a microgram 2 weeks prior. For a drug that reportedly stays in your system for months.

The testing is only accurate to a certain degree. 7% of a microgram is infinitely small. They could take multiple blood tests and only find it on one because of how small it is. The tests themselves aren't always exactly the same and aren't all from the same blood sample.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmmm, if he's flying back it's because he knows something that we don't. 

His team wouldn't let him essentially back out of the fight if it was definitely still on.

This makes me worry that the fight is off now  Boooooo.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HumansSuck said:


> Easy. 7% of a microgram might have been 10% of a microgram 2 weeks prior. For a drug that reportedly stays in your system for months.
> 
> The testing is only accurate to a certain degree. 7% of a microgram is infinitely small. They could take multiple blood tests and only find it on one because of how small it is. The tests themselves aren't always exactly the same and aren't all from the same blood sample.


You are full of shit.
If there was more and 7 nanogram was flagged, the previous tests even higher should have been flagged.
As for the testing being different no it isn't, urine analysis is the same and blood tests run are the same, they test for the same shit, it doesn't change per test, that would defeat the point of a standardized test. SMH

Povetkin is a cheater, deal with it, you are supporting a cheater who got caught tyring to micro-dose.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You are full of shit.


Why do you think nobody guarantees a blood test with 100% accuracy?

Why does WADA's OWN GUIDELINES suggest a variance of less than 1 microgram for meldonium after March?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You are full of shit.
> If there was more and 7 nanogram was flagged, the previous tests even higher should have been flagged.
> As for the testing being different no it isn't, urine analysis is the same and blood tests run are the same, they test for the same shit, it doesn't change per test, that would defeat the point of a standardized test. SMH
> 
> Povetkin is a cheater, deal with it, you are supporting a cheater who got caught tyring to micro-dose.


You tell him CHB's #1 RBR scorer


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

WBC says the fight has been postponed:

http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireStory/wbc-postpones-wilder-povetkin-fight-failed-drug-test-39126948


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

It's over folks. The fight is off.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> It's great that you take fat Dan's word for it that the 7% of a microgram is 'pure fantasy' to have been missed on previous testing.
> 
> I'm not surprised though. You're all big fans of Wilder for a common reason. I don't dislike Wilder. I dislike bullshit and this decision looks like a bullshit gift for the WBC champ to skate from his mandatory.
> 
> I'd like to see the WBC's ruling on it first.


I'm sorry man, I was open minded and tried to give Povetkin the benefit of the doubt. Right now all of the evidence points toward him being a cheater. Coming to any other conclusion is just assumptions that have no basis. It's too bad his promoter stalled the testing as long as he did. If they were transparent from the start, they would have disclosed that they took the drug last September to VADA right away.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Ah well. Guess we'll have to wait until June for a good fight then.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Welp. That sucks.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Postponement isn't bad I guess. It allows them time to investigate further and get the real truth. Hopefully Wilder can get another fight soon then. 

Povetkin's team is really getting on my nerves though. First they postponed the fight 3 times before this incident. Then they tried to sneak past testing and refused VADA at first. Then they almost prevented Showtime from being able to show the fight, and still don't even have a deal. Now this shit happens.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Ban this piece of shit for life.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Postponement isn't bad I guess. It allows them time to investigate further and get the real truth.


True, being postponed is much better than being cancelled. It'll be interesting to see how it pans out now. Hopefully it'll be a short delay, with stricter testing in place, and we can finally see this fight happen. I'd rather they didn't look for other fights though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> True, being postponed is much better than being cancelled. It'll be interesting to see how it pans out now. Hopefully it'll be a short delay, with stricter testing in place, and we can finally see this fight happen. I'd rather they didn't look for other fights though.


Yeah that's true. I guess it depends on how long it'll take them to investigate. I just don't want a situation like Porter vs Thurman where they waited so long to fight and then had to postpone for another 4 months with both being so inactive.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HumansSuck said:


> Why do you think nobody guarantees a blood test with 100% accuracy?
> 
> Why does WADA's OWN GUIDELINES suggest a variance of less than 1 microgram for meldonium after March?


What do you not understand about having nothing to flag and then something popping up at the nanogram level as being present when previously it wasn't there. Do you understand what that means?

If it was risidual it would have been flagged in the earlier tests, it wouldn't just appear at a later time from usage months ago. You understand that right?

Nope, dick riding a cheater.
SMH


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What do you not understand about having nothing to flag and then something popping up at the nanogram level as being present when previously it wasn't there. Do you understand what that means?


Do you handle blood tests as a professional? How would you know that a nanogram is always found?

Anyway the fight is off so my give-a-shit meter just dropped to zero. I'll entertain your response though. I imagine it will be a good read.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FFS. This is why I drink


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> FFS. This is why I drink


Boxing fans can't have nice things.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HumansSuck said:


> Do you handle blood tests as a professional? How would you know that a nanogram is always found?
> 
> Anyway the fight is off so my give-a-shit meter just dropped to zero. I'll entertain your response though. I imagine it will be a good read.


Don't need to handle blood tests professionally to have common sense.

If the VADA testing can flag meldonium on the nanogram level in one test, all of them can, remember these are standardized tests that test for specificlly documented substances (prohibited list).

So if previous tests, did not flag any meldonium, and the 4th test does, an amount that according to the argument by Povetkin's team should be the minimum amount in his body then it was recently ingested into the body, not there the whole time.

Now try again, chump.
Your boy is a cheater plain and simple


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

This would have been a great fight goddamnit. they both have enough flaws that I can't see either guy outright dominating. Wilder should fight whoever is available I guess, the problem is everyone has a fight scheduled. Ortiz is fighting Dimentrenko, Parker is fighting Takam, Joshua's fighting brezeale, pulev just fought, Wlad and Fury are rematching, etc.

I'd give him a lot of respect if Wilder fought Jennings on short notice, that would be a really good fight and it would sell in MSG or Alabama.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Shit at least we have Jermall Charlo vs Austin Trout that Saturday :conf


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If the VADA testing can flag meldonium on the nanogram level in one test, all of them can


*Can *being the operative word.

You're almost there with admitting you are wrong. We just need you to inch a little closer to fully admitting it now!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Boxing fans can't have nice things.


Fcuk me man. I hate the term but I almost "cant even"


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HumansSuck said:


> *Can *being the operative word.
> 
> You're almost there with admitting you are wrong. We just need you to inch a little closer to fully admitting it now!


Can? 
You would have us believe VADA testing is random every test, and so poor that out of 4 tests only one is able to detect the presence of a substance that the others should have been able to detect at a higher level.

Again keep trying and failing a this logic thing. looks like you have that in common with your boy Povetkin.
Shouldn't have pushed the testing back those 3 weeks to get completely clean before he started up again. LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> This would have been a great fight goddamnit. they both have enough flaws that I can't see either guy outright dominating. Wilder should fight whoever is available I guess, the problem is everyone has a fight scheduled. Ortiz is fighting Dimentrenko, Parker is fighting Takam, Joshua's fighting brezeale, pulev just fought, Wlad and Fury are rematching, etc.
> 
> I'd give him a lot of respect if Wilder fought Jennings on short notice, that would be a really good fight and it would sell in MSG or Alabama.


Jennings doesn't want to fight Wilder. Man had repeated opportunity and shit on Wilder by talking about us Alabamians and ducking and losing to Wlad and getting embarassed by Perez


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Can?
> You would have us believe VADA testing is random every test, and so poor that out of 4 tests only one is able to detect the presence of a substance that the others should have been able to detect at a higher level.


So I'll ask again. How do you know they aren't? Do you handle blood tests professionally?

How do you or fat Dan know it to be pure fantasy?


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

turbotime said:


> FFS. This is why I drink


And yet we return to the sport as a abused spouse. "It's not his fault, its mine":-(


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Fcuk me man. I hate the term but I almost "cant even"


Literally. I need a latte


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HumansSuck said:


> So I'll ask again. How do you know they aren't? Do you handle blood tests professionally?
> 
> How do you or fat Dan know it to be pure fantasy?


How do I know what? That standardized tests are standard and test for the same things? because they are standardized tests.
No I'm not a collection specialist or a phlebotomist.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Jennings doesn't want to fight Wilder. Man had repeated opportunity and shit on Wilder by talking about us Alabamians and ducking and losing to Wlad and getting embarassed by Perez


yeah ok he didn't get embarrassed by Perez. I'm sure Jennings would fight Wilder. He fought Luis Ortiz who is a harder fight than Wilder and wilder has a belt. make that fight happen if theres nothing else available.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> yeah ok he didn't get embarrassed by Perez. I'm sure Jennings would fight Wilder. He fought Luis Ortiz who is a harder fight than Wilder and wilder has a belt. make that fight happen if theres nothing else available.


Would be a good fight for Wilder but I think Jennings deserves lighter touches and try to build-up his career some more. Hope he can snatch a belt someday


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Literally. I need a latte


Im stress eating. Dont even care.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> Would be a good fight for Wilder but I think Jennings deserves lighter touches and try to build-up his career some more. Hope he can snatch a belt someday


Hes a good fighter, like a very poor version of holyfield. always liked him


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> And yet we return to the sport as a abused spouse. "It's not his fault, its mine":-(


The lumps we take we should all look like corn.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> How do I know what?






Sweethome_Bama said:


> That standardized tests are standard and test for the same things? because they are standardized tests.


What does standardized mean to you? Is it this mythos that all blood samples are handled the same way, by the same people and tested exactly the same way by the same labs every time?



> No I'm not a collection specialist or a phlebotomist.


Well at least we've cleared that.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> yeah ok he didn't get embarrassed by Perez. *I'm sure Jennings would fight Wilder.* He fought Luis Ortiz who is a harder fight than Wilder and wilder has a belt. make that fight happen if theres nothing else available.


Jennings has repeatedly & publicly turned down offers from team Wilder, for about 3 years now. Where have you been?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

We have Kovalev and Ward, lets pull through this.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Jennings has repeatedly & publicly turned down offers from team Wilder, for about 3 years now. Where have you been?


Why would Jennings duck Wilder but fight Perez klitschko and ortiz? I know that he turned down the fight before but who knows he might fight him now.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Why would Jennings duck Wilder but fight Perez klitschko and ortiz? I know that he turned down the fight before but who knows he might fight him now.


Maybe you should ask HIM.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> yeah ok he didn't get embarrassed by Perez. I'm sure Jennings would fight Wilder. He fought Luis Ortiz who is a harder fight than Wilder and wilder has a belt. make that fight happen if theres nothing else available.


Jennings was 100% embarassed by Perez, outclassed and knocked out.
Ortiz is a easier fight than Wilder, because Ortiz gave Jennigns a chance to touch him and get close, he won't get that chance against Wilder, none at all, he'll eat that jab and when he tries to get in he'll eat those murderous right hands or eat a hard left and get punished even longer and put out even colder.

That said again I have no doubt about Wilder, its Jennings who probably doesn't want to face Wilder.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HumansSuck said:


> What does standardized mean to you? Is it this mythos that all blood samples are handled the same way, by the same people and tested exactly the same way by the same labs every time?
> 
> Well at least we've cleared that.


Standardized means there is a fixed and uniform reference for which things are judged or compared. There is a fixed process for urine and blood collection.
There is a fixed process for how samples are tested and what they are tested against.
There is no deviation in what is tested, every thing follows the same process and what is tested is uniform.

That is no mythos, that is the basis for regulated testing.

Now are you now trying to claim that the samples used for Povetkin was taken improperly?
are you trying to claim the lab screwed up 3 out of the 4 tests for Povetkin?

LOL

Grasping at straws bro, maybe your boy should have been thinking about this before he got busted.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Jennings was 100% embarassed by Perez, outclassed and knocked out.


What the fuck are you talking about :rofl

Jennings won a close fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> What the fuck are you talking about :rofl
> 
> Jennings won a close fight


Sorry not Perez the other Cuban that put his ass to sleep, ortiz


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder vs Joshua in June.

Fuck Brezeale off and make the fucking fight happen.


----------

